# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  CAn you touch type in Russian

## Posyo

Hi,  
It's a good thing to continue your Russian studies with a good Russian typing tutor. First, you will learn Russian keyboard and lots of words. Second, you will get the skill, third, it may be a great fun.  
I recommend choosing something with lots of text and fun. A good example is Solo on the Keyboard International. Unlike many other Russian internet software, this one works fine on foreign Windows - no problem with the Russian fonts whatsoever.  
Downloading is free, but further registration is needed. Actually, even the free part of it is quite a fun.   http://inter.ergosolo.ru  
hi,  
Sophie

----------

